# Pics of your pets with your fish



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought this sounded like a fun idea 

Rosie standing on my 2.5 mini bow, inside is a copper king betta. Don't worry, he won't be stuck in that tiny space for too much longer.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Rosie is beautiful!!

Here is Dexter thinking about eating General Tso.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Cody aka "Baby" (he has a tiny voice for his size) checking out the 10 gallon.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

LionCalie, that's not a cat, that's some kind of domesticated tiger. Look at his biceps! 

So in love with Rosie. Galahs have such personalities.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> *Leeniex* Rosie is beautiful!!
> 
> Here is Dexter thinking about eating General Tso.


Dexter is so pretty, and he looks huge 


> LionCalie Cody aka "Baby" (he has a tiny voice for his size) checking out the 10 gallon.


Awwww, that's so adorable XD I love how cats are so interested in everything.


Bombalurina said:


> LionCalie, that's not a cat, that's some kind of domesticated tiger. Look at his biceps!
> 
> So in love with Rosie. Galahs have such personalities.


He is a little tiger indeed, and a stunning one at that lol

She really is fantastic  She loooves men and then my friends who are girls are afraid to hold her lol. Other then me Rosie only tolerates women. That's one reason why socializing is so important, if I didn't force her to interact with other women she would bite them all the time. It also helps that I'm a girl and she adores me.

I have some videos of her on my youtube account
http://www.youtube.com/user/copperchan?feature=mhee


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Leeniex said:


> Rosie is beautiful!!
> 
> Here is Dexter thinking about eating General Tso.



I could see him thinking "Is that tuna before it goes in the can?"


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

freemike said:


> I could see him thinking "Is that tuna before it goes in the can?"


I used to let him watch Tso all the time until he took a swipe at him and scared poor little Tso. Now I have to cover the tank when I'm not here to keep an eye on him.




I love Rosie so much!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow that bird is such a stunner!! 
This is the only pic I have of Oliver and the fish (an old one of Lakitu). He doesn't care about them! Which is good I suppose. He always wants to help me feed them though, I think he wants to steal their delicious food!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

One of my many helpers.....

















Two of the 3 boys-Mathew, Mark and Luke all grown up now-but still help me when I work on the tanks-Mathew tries to get the food out of the tanks when I feed and all 3 sit next to the bucket and slap at the water coming out of the siphon and drink the water and for what ever reason they like to stand on the edges of the buckets and if they are not full they get turned over...what a mess I put up with.....lol.....


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> One of my many helpers.....
> 
> Two of the 3 boys-Mathew, Mark and Luke all grown up now-but still help me when I work on the tanks-Mathew tries to get the food out of the tanks when I feed and all 3 sit next to the bucket and slap at the water coming out of the siphon and drink the water and for what ever reason they like to stand on the edges of the buckets and if they are not full they get turned over...what a mess I put up with.....lol.....


Your cats are sooo adorable! If the top is off my friends 3g fish keeper her cat will come over and stick her face in it and start drinking the water. She doesn't get to do it to often, and when she does we stop her because she'll drop a bunch of hair in the water and it will need to be changed lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Laffs......On one of my 20gal grow out tanks on the bottom rack-the cats use it for their water bowl-(_they like fish flavored water_)....lol.....anyway....they must drop cat food crumbies in it when they drink because the fish respond to them like they do me at feeding time...kinda funny to watch and I often wonder if any of the cat ever got their tongue bit...._.lol._....and cat hair...geeze....when you have as many cats that I do (_29_) in and out of the house....I have lots of cat hair in my tanks and it has never caused any problems for the fish or tanks and I use a topical flea/tick drops every 3 months in the winter and monthly in the summer-never has been an issue....


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Notice how few dogs are taking an interest in the fish. Well mine never could because the dogs aren't allowed upstairs where all of my tanks are, but the cats sure do. I've only been able to snap this one picture. 










This is Potpourri looking into one of my divided tanks. Knucker (the fish) didn't really like it.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> This is Potpourri looking into one of my divided tanks. Knucker (the fish) didn't really like it.


Can't she read? There's a sign right there.;-)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The fish is in a stolen veggie krisper and the itty has taken a liking to its inhabitant :shock:










and dog is not amused to be sharing the front seat with 4 bettas for ten days


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

A vegetable crisper!! HA! What a perfect idea! For people who claim to not have a larger space for their bettas! lol Most fridges come with TWO crispers!!! Mine doesn't but I've seen it.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Can't she read? There's a sign right there.;-)


Her excuse is that she's an old girl! 

Yay Tiki! A picture of dogs with bettas. Even if he is more annoyed than curious...


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Spike will spend hours sitting by the fishies watching them


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> The fish is in a stolen veggie krisper and the itty has taken a liking to its inhabitant :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww your dog looks just like mine  hehe, she always tries to get in between me and the fish tank when I'm watching the betta fries

look how comfortable or provocative she is trying to look on pic two lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

awwww, I love all these photos!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, are two of those dogs American Eskimo Dogs?? 2 of them here on one forum! lol Crazy coincidence. Any reason you guys chose that breed?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My rats love to sniff the tanks, but their eyesight is so poor I don't think they know there is anything inside them. Even if they did, they are all scared of water.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Laki said:


> wow, are two of those dogs American Eskimo Dogs?? 2 of them here on one forum! lol Crazy coincidence. Any reason you guys chose that breed?


ya, mine's the medium sized "mini" american Eskimo  I chose this breed bc one of my best friend had one and it was really smart and adorable. It just looks really pretty to me with all the white coat, super smart and obedient  when I first got her at 8 weeks of age, she already know how to pee on puppy pee pad by herself! she learned how to shake hand in 5 minutes! I love her so much  hehe... look at me going crazy talking about her...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome  It's definitely not a common breed so I thought it surprising to see 2 on here!!  They're nice dogs ^.^


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> One of my many helpers.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna get one named John too? :lol:


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

My cat Koga attacking Joker a CT I had a few years ago. He was a kitten then, now he totally ignores the fish.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Are you gonna get one named John too? :lol:


Yes, we have a John-he showed up before I got the 3 boys-John came to me injured due to a dislodged flea collar that was grown into his flesh around his neck and forearm-it took me near 2 weeks to get close enough to him to get the collar off and treat the wounds-talk about smell.....the smell of rotting flesh can be overwhelming......after week of IM antibiotics and cleaning the wounds, good diet...he was good as new....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

poor John! i'm glad you got him and are taking care of his nasty wound. ;n; imbedded collars make me SO mad! how hard is it to remove a collar when you see it's getting too tight?

as for my pets and fish, i only have a cat who loves the taste of fish water. :I he doesnt' hurt the fish! just drinks out of Twitch's tank when i change his water. xD i actually have a little .5 gallon KK that has my Java Moss sitting in the window, and he drinks that. he has two water bowls full all the time, but still goes back to the moss tank. :I silly kitty.


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

My hospital tank stays on the kitchen counter for easy monitoring, and when one of my boys was in there for an extended stay, my tiny kitten Tish would always be jumping up there (it isn't the counter we use for FOOD, evidently.. haha) and quite literally laying down next to the tank and curling herself around it. She'd often sleep there, and Isaac got quite used to it. Cutest thing ever.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> poor John! i'm glad you got him and are taking care of his nasty wound. ;n; imbedded collars make me SO mad! how hard is it to remove a collar when you see it's getting too tight?


Especially on cats and intact males should never have collars-first you should be getting them neutered so they don't roam...but that is another pet peeve of mine.......In my area people dump animals or move-leaving their pets behind.....rather sad and irresponsible.......


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> Especially on cats and intact males should never have collars-first you should be getting them neutered so they don't roam...but that is another pet peeve of mine.......In my area people dump animals or move-leaving their pets behind.....rather sad and irresponsible.......


ugh. :I that's horrible! we sort of adopted a stray cat that roams. we can't let her inside(current cat HATES her), but we feed her, give her fresh water, made her a little cat-bed... she repays us with dead animals. :I thank you, Miss Kitty, but... you keep your kills. we don't want them.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is great! Love Rosie she is a beautiful bird and love everyone's curious cats. 
My cat loves staring at the pond he sits there and watches all the fish swim... He has yet to discover the betta tanks


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> This thread is great! Love Rosie she is a beautiful bird and love everyone's curious cats.
> My cat loves staring at the pond he sits there and watches all the fish swim... He has yet to discover the betta tanks


I love all the cats too XD I need to get my friend to photograph her cat drinking out of the tank next time she does a water change lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got my snake, lol:
































one of my action figures where standing there sorry,lol ^^^


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Laki - Yup, my dog is a minature American Eskimo. He is 9 years old and I had him since he was 3 months old. 



> A vegetable crisper!! HA! What a perfect idea! For people who claim to not have a larger space for their bettas! lol Most fridges come with TWO crispers!!! Mine doesn't but I've seen it.


They had to give me a new frige cause the old one quit working. one day I decided the veggie krispers would make nice tanks since I never had fresh veggies anyways. There are 2 but they got stuck together when I moved and I have yet to get them unstuck :-?. They hold about 3-4 gallons each. I took them with me when I left Alaska in Jan. :twisted:


----------



## flyingxchanges (Mar 22, 2012)

My shoeshow cat, Mina, trying to figure out how she can eat those darn fishies! :-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw! How cute! My cat does not care about fish! YAY. He doesn't go near them, however when he passes the tanks to get to me or the window the fish get all dragon-like and mean and flare. Unreturned love I suppose! 

Also, snowshoe cat= LOVE!!


----------

